# Add a Harvest Rating



## Aurora (Aug 12, 2020)

Do it, mother fucker.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 12, 2020)

Should it be seasonal?


----------



## Justtocheck (Aug 12, 2020)

It looks phalic. It could be diversified when we are simping at hot lewds.


----------



## RapeMan (Aug 12, 2020)

some Sketchy dude said:


> Should it be seasonal?


No the corn is eternal

Itcan also be used if someone makes a corny joke


----------



## Twinkie (Aug 12, 2020)

RapeMan said:


> No the corn is eternal
> 
> Itcan also be used if someone makes a corny joke



but then it couldn't be weighted positive


----------



## Foxxo (Aug 12, 2020)

Isn't Semper Fidelis already the Harvest rating?


----------



## {o}P II (Aug 12, 2020)

Could be used to denote big cow news


----------



## Aurora (Aug 12, 2020)

Foxxo said:


> Isn't Semper Fidelis already the Harvest rating?


Semper Fi is for true loyalty. Harvest will be for a truly entertaining shitshow.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Aug 12, 2020)

commands it.


----------



## Maskull (Aug 12, 2020)

I think this kind of rating should be neutral in value and should be intended contextually if it ever makes it into the ratings. I would prefer to have it as an emoticon instead.


----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 12, 2020)

RapeMan said:


> No the corn is eternal
> 
> Itcan also be used if someone makes a corny joke


It being eternal would also make it less special. Don't devalue the corn


----------



## TV's Adam West (Aug 12, 2020)

>caring about internet ratings

Later virgins

Edit I would like to apologize.


----------



## soft kitty (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## some Sketchy dude (Aug 12, 2020)

If we're going to add vegetation based ratings we should add a potato. It would translate to (Retard), would be obviously a negative rating, worse than (Dumb). Equal to (Autistic) maybe?


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Aug 12, 2020)

No there's too many ratings and a lot of them are redundant.


----------



## Alcatraz (Aug 12, 2020)

Should've been a scythe or something. Imagine the outcry someone might have if they noticed that a bunch of little scythes suddenly popped up everywhere.

After all; "you reap what you sow."


----------



## I Love Beef (Aug 12, 2020)

Why corn? Why not a STEAK? Or MILK? 

Hell, we might as well include that Harvester PC Game pizza cutter you get at the half of the game.

That's all just me though. Corn is funny too. Trying to find logic in a situation where nothing is sensical.


----------



## Smug Chuckler (Aug 12, 2020)

We need a gunt rating.


----------



## Deer Warts (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm new(ish) here. How is corn/Day of the Harvest related to Ethan? Or is it for any cow on their day of reckoning?


----------



## Fascist Ferret (Aug 13, 2020)

We already have autistic tho


----------



## Slav Power (Aug 14, 2020)

Null has already said we have "too many reactions", so getting any new ones is unlikely.


----------

